# WANTED: furnished single room from 1st June -North Sydney-



## Ewa (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am a 29 year old female postgraduate from Europe. I am looking for a furnished single room in the North Sydney area from 1st June for at least a 1 month stay (preferably 2-3 months). The room can be small, since I don’t need much storage room, but internet access is essential. I am prepared to pay up to 180 AUD weekly.

I’m staying in Poland at the moment and therefore won’t be able to inspect the room beforehand and will have to rely on its description and photos, but I am up for a Skype chat if needed!

I am a non-smoking, friendly, tidy and responsible person, but since I’ll be combining work with language courses I guess I won’t be staying much in. At the same time I would like to make new friends and improve my English, so would be happy with sociable flatmates. 

I don’t mind sharing flat/house with working professionals, students or a family.

I’d be glad to live near the Walker Street if possible, where I’ll have to get for my classes in the morning (I've never been to Sydney and find it difficult to assess the map distance, but consider using a bike to commute), but would be fine with anything that isn’t terribly far from that location.

I am looking forward to hearing from you soon!

Ewa


----------

